# My MTD 33905A won't move...



## mecole (Apr 28, 2010)

I just replace the front drive belt last weekend as it was shredded. I got it all on, fitting nicely, started it up, and it now won't move. Any thoughts?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like something seized in drive line, may be the cause of belt shredding. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Have you tried pushing it, ( in and out of gear ) to see if the wheels will move? Bye


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Could be one of two things - belt might be a tad too short or too long - pull the vari pulley access plate off and engage the clutch with motor off - you should see the variable pulley swivel back and forth with the clutch - make sure the variable pulley turns ( rotates) as well - the center part of it should also slide up and down also. There is no idler pulley inline with the front belt- just the rear belt. Make sure the trans pulley also turns when its rotated.

The second thing could be the brakes are stuck on - those are located on the right side of the transaxle. Unless youve had the wheels off before - itll be near impossible to remove them due to rust ( i nearly wrecked a steering wheel puller trying to get a set of them off) - youll have to pull the deck to get at them. 

Best way to check is to lift the back of the tractor up, rotate the trans pulley( by hand) and see if the wheels turn and the lil brake rotor turns - if the brake rotor doesnt turn, the wheels wont turn.

If thats the case, the brake caliper will need to come off . Be careful as they are steel bolts in an aluminum case ( both which dont agree with each other) as they might break off - id spray them with PB blaster first and let em soak, then try to loosen em.

The pins are also steel- they corrode into the caliper - i set the caliper on a solid surface ( concrete floor) and just pound the pins out with a hammer - clean them up with sandpaper , clean the caliper bores out, put a lil dab of never seize on them and the caliper bolts and reassemble it.


----------



## mecole (Apr 28, 2010)

Guys, thanks for the advice and thoughts. I'm going to check things out again this weekend. i'll let you know what i find out...if anything! thanks!!
I do know that it's not the brakes, because it will push and the wheels move. Something must not be quite right with the belt, or i also read to try to disengage the clutch in the highest gear to get things going. I'm hoping it's something simple!!


----------



## mecole (Apr 28, 2010)

I put it in speed 6(the highest), released the clutch slowly, and sure enough the belt took hold and it moved. now all the speeds work and it's running great again!! easy fix!!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Glad it worked for you- sometimes belts will slip a bit when new also - depending on the condition of the pulleys.


----------

